# Droid X camera vs CM4DX Camera



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

I much more prefer the camera app from Motorola allowing widescreen photo and what not. Is it possible/feasible to run CM4DX and install the Droid X native camera app?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

No because of the lack of the blur framework that is needed to make it actually work.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

It's been discussed pretty thoroughly. Make sure you use the search feature. We can't use the blur camera because it relies on a blur framework, which CM7 has none of. CVPS is aware of the issue and has to build the app from the ground up for it to work on widescreen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

The Blur camera actually functions on CM7, but it's buggy. Some people have experienced FCs after taking pictures and such. Others have stated that it FCs if you try to access the gallery from within the app since it points to the Blur gallery and not the AOSP one. Even with FCs after taking a picture, it can still be used. There will be annoyances though since the blur framework isn't there, but it is usable.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

the other thing is, that we can only record at 420p using the CM4DX camera currently. because the fixes that made it work for now we not built from source. the files used were from the d2


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's what the widescreen mode on the Dx blur camera does:

















It's a digtial crop of the full 8mp, nothing more, nothing less


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

8mp








6mp







Doesn't CM4DX have a 6mp option? If so that will act as widescreen


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"poontab said:


> Doesn't CM4DX have a 6mp option? If so that will act as widescreen


No. It doesn't


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

The miui camera works pretty good for CM4DX. It doesn't work in widescreen mode, but does in 8mp & what not.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> The miui camera works pretty good for CM4DX. It doesn't work in widescreen mode, but does in 8mp & what not.


Yeah, the MIUI camera definitely seems better than the AOSP one. It's not as forgiving as the Blur one in poor lighting environments, but it's definitely an improvement. The odd thing about the MIUI camera is the widescreen mode works on APEX and Liberty lol. I think the widescreen setting must be something that is enabled by pieces of the Blur framework since both APEX and AOSP Liberty have some of the framework left to allow the installation of certain Blur elements. I use the Blur camera and gallery with Liberty, but I installed the MIUI camera just to test it out.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Yeah, the MIUI camera definitely seems better than the AOSP one. It's not as forgiving as the Blur one in poor lighting environments, but it's definitely an improvement. The odd thing about the MIUI camera is the widescreen mode works on APEX and Liberty lol. I think the widescreen setting must be something that is enabled by pieces of the Blur framework since both APEX and AOSP Liberty have some of the framework left to allow the installation of certain Blur elements. I use the Blur camera and gallery with Liberty, but I installed the MIUI camera just to test it out.


The weird thing is, widescreen mode works on Camera 360. So who knows. I still mostly use the MIUI cam though. Just a heads up if you care!  360 takes some nice pics, but it doesn't have the thumbnail view of the Gallery and I like having that on the fly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> No. It doesn't


It has 8mp though?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> It has 8mp though?


yea, 3264x2448


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yea, 3264x2448


Cool, maybe a 6mp 3264x1952 mode could be added for CDMA_shadow.


----------



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

I installed the MIUI camera and I cant seem to get it to work. It doesnt show anything in the preview screen. It will show items in my gallery. In installed via apk and also tried putting it in the system apps folder. Neither have fixed the problem. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Feyerman said:


> I installed the MIUI camera and I cant seem to get it to work. It doesnt show anything in the preview screen. It will show items in my gallery. In installed via apk and also tried putting it in the system apps folder. Neither have fixed the problem. What am I doing wrong?


You have to change the resolution 1 increment. Its in the miui camera settings


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone get the blur camera working?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone get the miui camera to not default on the widescreen option?


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish google, whoever would realize that there are awesome cameras out there on phones, not sure what the nx had, and spend some time with the camera app


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I wish google, whoever would realize that there are awesome cameras out there on phones, not sure what the nx had, and spend some time with the camera app


yea, totally agree. aosp cam is kinda lame


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

I tried out the LGCamera today -- great pics, easy use -- and the camcorder is great as well... great alternative to AOSP.


----------

